# ChapinRanchs Josie's waiting room



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Our Josie by her earliest due date is Jan 31 but she is a FF we are thinking she may go early . I can't feel any ligements . What do you all think . We have only been through one kidding season and both does last year snuck the babies in on us in between checks and one was while doing chores just ten min after checking on her but this year we have three FF does two being Nigerian and one Nubian .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant help with the pooch pictures , but im curious what the other end of her looks like


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Hahaha thought I uploaded it too sorry Trickyroo added another pic for you


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I like to meet and greet , whine and dine first , before looking at the other 
end 

Thanks


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

try this way


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

There she is 
She is really a pretty girl , LOVE those ears , lol
I didnt see the top where is said Josie and I didnt have my glasses on and I thought your message said Yosi , lolol
I have no other excuse but that I am exhausted , lol 
Sorry


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You gotta love the long ears , lol 
Thanks for posting the picture of Josie , I know you were having trouble with 
it , lol.
She is a pretty girl , cant wait to see what she gives you 
Are you looking to keep any ?


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

If we have doelings prolly keep one or two LOL she has me on pins and needles this being her first .


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

in fact all of ours are FF this go around


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you for the compliment btw they have had me up late for nights now lol​


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant just imagine , lol I would be up too if they were mine 
I would be right next to them laying out on the straw , lol

i have no problem sleeping out with them , but my hubs does , lol


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

I bet did ya take a look at dollys thread?


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

shes still holding out , holding them for ransom i guess


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She's a pretty little doe. If there were no ligaments it would usually be with in 24 hrs. However if there are no ligaments and you have her earliest day due 31st that would put her over 10 days early. Looking at her udder I wouldn't think she will go too early. But you never know sometimes we are surprised.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

:laugh: shes still holding out for ransom :wink:


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

shes still holding out but bagging up much bigger . Waiting is killing us


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I know the feeling! Hope she goes soon for you.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope so too , but kinda glad shes not yet our temps have been in the 20's and low teens at night but shes in a barn with dolly with a heat lamp just in case


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

nothing as of tonight yet


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Hoping to come in and see baby pics. O well with the temp going down for the next day it would be best they wait. I have 1 due today is her 145th day. Hoping she waits tell Monday when its warmer.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

they will prolly do it sat night when it's supposed to be icey . onder:


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

I need to get updated pics of her  she shows to be getting close


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep probably thats Darla's due date really hopping she will wait tell Monday though.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are pictures I took about 30 min ago .


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone feel free to add in shes a FF


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

still nothing yet newest pics taken but shes getting wayyyyyyyyyy closer


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

seems like were getting close her udder is filled out and shes restless and ligs seem to be gone and maybe slight contractions tonight


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Good Luck!!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you hope all goes well


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

:fireworks: Groundhog Day babies pics are just min old and will get more after they dry and get steadt on their long legs


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

I was wrong on colors WE HAVE SPOTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS brown greyish spotted doeling and a black and tan WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO:kidred::kidred:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , aren't they beautiful !!
Congrats


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you we love `them :kidred::kidred:


----------

